# waterproofing ceiling



## itwzntme (Sep 24, 2009)

I've an apartment in the 2nd floor (of a 3 floor apartment building) where my ceiling is in a very poor conditions. Very often the paint that is applied on the ceiling keeps falling in the form of some kind of flakes. The ceiling feels also damp in certain areas. 

Although we've tried repainting and redoing the entire ceiling with white cement, but to no avail has it rectified it for long term. The issue keeps coming back within 3 months. 

How can this issue be resolved for a long term (or even permanent)? What is it that i need to use? Or could it because of the tilling that had been changed on the upper floor?

My father heard of something known as GRP (Glass Reinforced Polymer)... What about it, any good?... And can it used for a ceiling of my 2nd floor(i don't live on the apartment closest to the roof?... 

Kindly suggest something that would not require too much of movement of my belongings within the apartment.


----------



## travelover (Sep 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, I suspect that  you have a water leak in the room above you. I don't think you will find any paint to adhere until the dampness is corrected.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 25, 2009)

Agreed - the moisture needs to be repaired first. Things dried out. Proper preparation, priming then paint is the last thing.


----------

